# Ship your soap soon



## Guest (Mar 5, 2009)

I just want to remind everyone to get their soap shipped out so that it reaches Vicki by mid month...
Lets make this swap a timely one.. Please 
I love swaps and can't wait to get my soaps and smell... 
Barb


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

I got mine sent out. Really excited about this soap swap! I can't wait! Tammy


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Priority is 2-5 days, right? I'm planning to ship on the 9th so it can cure a few more days before I wrap.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2009)

Yes, Priority is fast.. Vicki got mine in two or three days and it went from Michigan... 
Barb


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Well if the first 3 soaps here are any indication this is going to be our best swap ever! vicki


----------



## DostThouHaveMilk (Oct 25, 2007)

I've been dreading going over and looking at mine. I'm afraid the scent is gonna be almost nil and the color is horrid. It will be there on time but will not be anywhere near my best work. Needs to arrive by the 12th, correct? So I will send it out on Monday if all goes as planned.


----------



## redskygal (Dec 30, 2007)

I have a state rabbit show this weekend, so I will make the labels up and mail out Monday. I love the scent, not happy with the soap recipe. 

Kellyjo


----------



## FourMileFarm (Mar 1, 2008)

I'm waiting on my ink to arrive so I can print the labels! 
After I bid on the ink refills, I noticed the seller is in *Hong Kong*! Good grief... 
I wish I had noticed that sooner!!
But, Erinn's soap and mine is on the drying racks...


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

don't count on those ink refills getting there in time best go to office supply and buy some to tied you over.


----------



## Belle (Oct 26, 2007)

Mine will ship tomorrow. 
I am not all that happy with the way mine turned out either but it will just have to work. 
Several of the bars are kinda small, so I added something extra for each of you.


----------



## redskygal (Dec 30, 2007)

Does anyone know if you can print off a click and ship label and drop it off in a different town? If so I will bring the soap with me and it will go out on Saturday.

Kellyjo


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

Yes you can, put in the zip of the town you are sending it from...not in your return address, but there is another area, I can't remember exactly what it is called.

I've done it even if it hasn't been indicated - but it's not very nice as the orgination (maybe that's what it's called on click and ship) zip gets credit for the sale...


----------

